# switching from puppy shampoo



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Is there any reason to switch from a puppy shampoo to an adult shampoo as the dog gets older?

Are puppy shampoos just generally gentler or is it something more?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The only difference I am aware of is usually puppy shampoos are tearless, hence they are marketed as "puppy". Its pretty much a gimmick, because professional shampoos (for groomers and such) are not labeled "puppy" or adult...they are labeled tearless, hypo, etc and so on. There really is no need to switch if you are happy with the shampoo..though sometimes using a different kind will remove any residue left from the previous washings...just like clarifying shampoos for humans..all products leave some residue behind after multiple uses. I have quite a few shampoos that I rotate with.


----------

